# Carbonation drops



## Boozehag (Sep 24, 2009)

Okay so tell me if this is stupid but last night I dreamt that I put carbonation drops (Used for beer) in some of my wine and got sparkling wine out of it.

Its not that I plan to do that or even thought about it so I dont know why I dreamt about it, but my question is, is this possible? I can imagine that it would need to still be fermenting to some degree and it would affect the clearing.

In my dream I dropped these drops into the cleared wine as I bottled it!

Please note this is purely for interest sake, I prefer Bollinger if Im drinking sparkling and I doubt I could make something comparable if i even tried!!!


----------



## Wade E (Sep 24, 2009)

It would work just fine but you would most likely use more per once then beer as sparkling wines are usually much more carbonated. The way I made mine before I started kegging was to let it clear like you said and then mix in corn sugar and stir well and let it sit until fermentation has just begun and then stir again good and bottle while stirring all the while.


----------



## Malkore (Sep 25, 2009)

remember carbonation drops are just sugar pills, and sometimes a binder (i think one uses cornstarch?)

its no different than using corn sugar or a simple syrup to add fermentables.


----------



## sampvt (Mar 8, 2015)

Do these carbonation drops sweeten cider less than using normal sugar. Im looking to carbonate my cider but cant afford to sweeten it any more.


----------



## Treeman (Mar 8, 2015)

Boozehag said:


> Okay so tell me if this is stupid but last night I dreamt that I put carbonation drops (Used for beer) in some of my wine and got sparkling wine out of it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




It's not just a dream....Carbonation drops work great for sparkling wine. Just make sure you use champagne bottles or you'll have some bottle bombs.

I did a batch with 2 drops per champagne bottle and 5 mL of rehydrated EC1118 along with a dry wine with high TA ~0.8, and low alcohol ~10%. After 18 months, I riddled, disgorged,and sweetened a bit. Pretty tasty and fun to work through the whole process. There is a good thread here with different methods, but I found the drops and rehydrated yeast to work well.
http://www.winepress.us/forums/index.php?/topic/48701-tell-me-more-about-making-sparkling-wine


----------

